# Achat d'une application par érreur



## kenzoart (4 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,
Je viens d'acheter une application par erreur de manipulation, le téléchargement à juste commencé et je l'ai annulé, je suis persuadé que Apple va me la facturer, n'es ce pas? Y à t'il une solution pour éviter cela?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (4 Décembre 2009)

Ecrit au service commercial apple, ils sont assez réactif et si tu fais un courriel sympa ils pourraient être en ta faveur et te recréditer ton compte.


----------



## flochloelea (20 Décembre 2009)

Normalement si l'application n'a pas été téléchargé jusqu'au bout, c'est pas facturé, ça m'ai déja arrivé.

__________________
Reduction apple-store


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2009)

Si, c'est facturé, car tu peux toujours la télécharger plus tard. Il faut impérativement contacter le SAV iTunes pour ce genre d'erreur.


----------



## PO_ (21 Décembre 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Si, c'est facturé, car tu peux toujours la télécharger plus tard. Il faut impérativement contacter le SAV iTunes pour ce genre d'erreur.



c'est bien pour éviter ce genre de désagrément que j'ai désactivé l'achat One-Click, ... après m'être fait avoir une fois ...  Cela dit, c'était une application à 0,79  ou 1,59 , alors c'était pas mortel


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2009)

J'ai également eu cette mésaventure sur un jeu de dinosaure débile qui était en promo, j'ai suivis un lien, iTunes ne répondait pas comme je voulais, j'ai cliqué, ça s'est positionné a ce moment la sur achat et.... j'ai vite désactivé le One Clik également


----------



## MacSedik (25 Décembre 2009)

kenzoart a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Je viens d'acheter une application par erreur de manipulation, le téléchargement à juste commencé et je l'ai annulé, je suis persuadé que Apple va me la facturer, n'es ce pas? Y à t'il une solution pour éviter cela?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses



moi aussi j'ai eu cette mésaventure avec un clip ils sont assez réactifs et je pensent qu'ils vont rien te débiter.


----------



## mielle186 (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Pouvez-vous indiquer une procédure pour désactiver l'achat en un clic?

Je ne savais pas que c'était possible et ça me rassurerait grandement!

Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2010)

mielle186 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pouvez-vous indiquer une procédure pour désactiver l'achat en un clic?



Je rebondis puisque la mésaventure m'est arrivé hier: j'ai téléchargé par erreur une application. Immédiatement j'ai contacté le service client d'Apple via la rubrique adéquate sur iTunes concernant les achats effectués par erreur*. Apple m'a crédité la somme en précisant qu'il s'agissait d'une «exception non renouvelable», en finissant par préciser que pour éviter un autre achat accidentel il fallait utiliser le panier d'achat en me donnant le lien suivant. Qui précise bien que *depuis la version 9 d'iTunes, seul l'achat 1-Click est possible*.

* Une rubrique existe noir sur blanc pour cela, alors que les conditions de vente sont claires: tout achat est définitif. A mon avis Apple se couvre partiellement en remboursant tout de même, et s'évite sûrement quelques ennuis...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Pareil :afraid:

Surtout qu'en plus, avant, j'avais un message me demandant si je confirmais l'achat... il a disparu aussi (et pourtant, je n'ai jamais coché 'ne plus montrer' )

Je ne sais pas encore si je contacte Apple, l'application n'est pas trop mal (Goodreader iPhone) et pas très cher.

Par contre, cette histoire de panier d'achat qui a disparu :afraid:


----------



## marvel63 (31 Mai 2010)

il me semble qu'on peut demander à saisir à chaque fois son mot de passe : c'est en tout cas le moyen que j'utilise, ça m'a évité deux trois frayeurs.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2010)

marvel63 a dit:


> il me semble qu'on peut demander à saisir à chaque fois son mot de passe : c'est en tout cas le moyen que j'utilise, ça m'a évité deux trois frayeurs.



Où choisis-tu cette option?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Pour tout ce qui est achat sur le Store, je n'ai jamais coché une seule fois 'ne plus me monter cette fenêtre' justement pour ça.
Pour la musique, ça à l'air de fonctionner... mais pour l'AppStore ça serait différent ?!


----------



## marvel63 (31 Mai 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Où choisis-tu cette option?



je cherche, WebOliver, je cherche...je te tiens au courant.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2010)

Pour la musique, comme l'option "panier d'achats" n'existe plus, je passe par "Ajouter à ma liste de souhaits" (accessible en cliquant sur la petite flèche à côté du bouton "Acheter"), puis je vais sur "ma liste de souhaits" et je décide d'acheter ou pas (en bloc ou titre par titre)

Pour les applications, je n'ai pas vérifié mais peut-être que "ajouter à ma liste de souhait existe aussi)


----------



## marvel63 (31 Mai 2010)

bon je ne trouve pas... désolé. En fouillant partout sur mon iPhone et sur Tunes Mac.

Je sais juste que quand j'achète une application (même une gratuite !) l'iPhone me demande mon mot de passe iTunes. J'ai remarqué par contre qu'il ne me le demande qu'une fois par session, c'est à dire qu'après la première saisie il ne me le demande plus si je fais d'autres achats.


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2010)

marvel63 a dit:


> bon je ne trouve pas... désolé. En fouillant partout sur mon iPhone et sur Tunes Mac.
> 
> Je sais juste que quand j'achète une application (même une gratuite !) l'iPhone me demande mon mot de passe iTunes. J'ai remarqué par contre qu'il ne me le demande qu'une fois par session, c'est à dire qu'après la première saisie il ne me le demande plus si je fais d'autres achats.




Exactement pareil pour moi.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2010)

Pour obtenir un avertissement lors d'un achat, il faut les réinitialiser via les préférences avancées d'iTunes. Ensuite on obtient un message lors du prochain achat&#8230; Et bien sûr ne pas cocher la croix demandant que cet avertissement n'apparaisse plus. Ce que j'avais sans doute fait au début, comme beaucoup d'autres, pour ne plus être&#8230; ennuyé par le message.


----------



## djfrance (12 Juin 2010)

il viens de m'arriver la même chose, 

Je fais la mise à jour de mon iphone, et je tombe sur une application à 400!!!

je click dessus pour regarder le descriptif, et la le téléchargement commence!!!

j'éteins l'iphone , mais sa la télécharger, je la supprime direct, et je viens d'envoyé un mail, a apple, via mon iphone et encore 1 via itunes, en signalant un problème..

j'espère ils vont me remboursé... la c'est pas 30 c'est  400!!!!

je suis dans la merde...

Je vais essayé de les appeler ce matin mais c'est samedi je crois que c'est fermer...


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2010)

C'était quoi comme application


----------



## djfrance (12 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'était quoi comme application



c'est [FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]"iRa  Direct", je suis grave dans la merde, j'espère qu'ils vont me remboursé, car je n'ai pas les fonds sur mon compte, je suis étudiant.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai eu l'apple car, ils m'ont dit d'appeler le service commercial lundi a partir de 9h00, il ne travail pas le samedi.

Je vous tiens au courant, si il ne me rembourse pas, je porte plainte 
à 40 millions de consommateur et ufc que choisir.

Mais je pense qu'ils vont me remboursé, vous en pensez quoi??

MERCI
[/FONT]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Dans ta malchance tu pourras te dire que iRa Pro était encore plus cher


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2010)

Ne t'inquiète pas, le service d'applet procède généralement au remboursement assez vite pour ce genre d'erreurs. Sauf si bien évidemment tu es coutumier du fait.

Là, je pense qu'il n'y aura aucun doute sur ta bonne foie.


----------



## djfrance (13 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas, le service d'applet procède généralement au remboursement assez vite pour ce genre d'erreurs. Sauf si bien évidemment tu es coutumier du fait.
> 
> Là, je pense qu'il n'y aura aucun doute sur ta bonne foie.



j'espère, J'appel lundi à 9h00, à l'ouverture, je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## djfrance (14 Juin 2010)

djfrance a dit:


> j'espère, J'appel lundi à 9h00, à l'ouverture, je vous tiens au courant...



J'ai appeler le service commerciale d'apple ce matin, ils m'ont dit  qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire, il fallait que j'envoie un mail depuis le service assistance itune d'apple sur leur site directement.

Je l'ai envoyé à 9h00, actuellement toujours pas de réponse, affaire à suivre...


----------



## djfrance (15 Juin 2010)

djfrance a dit:


> J'ai appeler le service commerciale d'apple ce matin, ils m'ont dit  qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire, il fallait que j'envoie un mail depuis le service assistance itune d'apple sur leur site directement.
> 
> Je l'ai envoyé à 9h00, actuellement toujours pas de réponse, affaire à suivre...



Toujours, pas de réponse ce matin, donc je rappel le service commercial, d'apple, la personne au bout du file super sympa, je suis resté 25min avec elle au téléphone, 

il à directement contacté ses collègues au USA, je viens de recevoir un mail de confirmation, et de remboursement, a titre exceptionnel, car il ne rembourse pas normalement.

au bout de 4 jours, sortie de galère, avec un service au top du top et des personnes qualifiés dont le centre d'appel se trouve en FRANCE.

BRAVO APPLE!!!! 

Certain devrai prendre exemple... 

Fin de l'histoire!


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2010)

OUF.... Je savais que le service d'Apple était au top, tu nous le confirmes encore une fois. 

C'est sûr que les remboursements sont exceptionnels, cela serait trop facile sinon, mais heureusement qu'ils savent être souples.


----------



## bebert (14 Juillet 2010)

Quel con !!! 

Le 11/07, j'ai acheté par erreur l'appli Navigon France. Or je voulais acheter Navigon Europe qui se trouve  au meme prix en ce moment.
Je retourne donc sur iTunes dans mes historiques d'achat et je suis le lien "signaler un problème". Un formulaire s'ouvre et je choisis "J'ai acheté cette application par erreur" suivi d'un commentaire.
Maintenant quelles sont mes chances que cette réclamation soit acceptée ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2010)

Comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut, en théorie Apple ne rembourse pas les applications achetées sur l'App Store Pourtant il existe une rubrique prévue à cet effet, et tu l'as utilisée. Le service après-vente va examiner ta demande, et je pense que si tu n'es pas coutumier du fait, tu vas être remboursé.


----------



## bebert (14 Juillet 2010)

Salut Olivier ! 
Je ne suis pas coutumier, en outre, je viens d'acheter l'appli Europe donc j'espère qu'il prendront ça en compte...
A+


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2010)

Ok, tiens nous au courant. Ils répondent assez rapidement, et je pense qu'ils te rembourseront.


----------



## bebert (14 Juillet 2010)

Et que font-ils une fois le remboursement effectué ? Ils désactivent l'application à distance ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2010)

Non. Ils te font confiance&#8230; Pour ma part, j'ai effacé celle que j'avais acheté et dont je parlais plus haut. J'aurais bien pu la garder en effet...


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2010)

C'est tout bon, j'ai reçu la confirmation de mon remboursement. Merci pour tout !


----------

